# A crush



## tagalogstudent

In English, the _noun_ "crush," as opposed to the verb, is used to describe the feelings a person, typically in high school, has for another person that they perceive to be really cute.  Said attraction is usually a short-term infatuation, and typically goes away in a few months.  Adults may also have crushes on celebrities.

What is the Tagalog word for that concept?


----------



## redmanPH

Well, if you're going for casual/informal-conversational, you can just say:

"Crush ko 'yan!" or "Type ko siya!" --> That's my crush! or She/He's my type! 

Most people here in Manila talk like that anyway. 

But if you really want to know a direct translation for academic purposes or something, wait for the other veterans because I admittedly do not know any direct translation sorry lol


----------



## niernier

We also use the word crush. 

*Crush kita!* -> I have a crush on you.

This phrase has become a butt of joke for some because if you translate it into English literally, you'll get "I crush you!" 

Seriously though, let me add that _pagtingin _is the same as crush.

May pagtingin ako sa'yo. -> I have a crush on you.

It sounds romantic, but people, and more commonly the teens, use crush instead.


----------



## DotterKat

"*Crush kita* / *Crush ko siya*." is adequate.

Another purely Tagalog and acceptable phrase is "*May gusto ako sa iyo*" which literally means "I like something about you" but is more commonly used to convey "I have a crush on you."

Since this is a language learning forum here are some other Tagalog phrases that come close to the meaning of "crush." I do not recommend using them as they sound very archaic (take a look at the unwieldy English translations) and present them solely for learning purposes.

*Sinisinta kita*. *Iniirog kita*. *Ginigiliw kita.
*You are the one I am (holding special / favoring / loving).
The above sentences can also simply mean "I love you."
[ The -in- affix indicates the present progressive tense in English and thus "hold_ing_ / favor_ing _/ lov_ing_"].

*Ikaw ang aking pinipiho.*
You are the one I am favoring.
[Again note the -in- affix turning the verb into the present progressive tense.]

*Ikaw ang tibok ng aking puso* / *Pinatitibok mo ang aking puso*.
You are my heartbeat. / You are making my heart beat.

*Ikaw ang tibok ng aking dibdib.*
You are the beating in my chest.

*Ikaw ang aking napupusuan.*
You are my heart's choice. / You are my choice.


----------



## mataripis

hanga ako sa iyo!


----------



## ciboire

Ang baduy naman nyan. Yung words na pagtingin saka sinisinta, hindi ra rin yan uubra sa probinsya. hehe

"Crush" na ginagamit ngayon!


----------



## mataripis

ciboire said:


> Ang baduy naman nyan. Yung words na pagtingin saka sinisinta, hindi ra rin yan uubra sa probinsya. hehe
> 
> "Crush" na ginagamit ngayon!


Sinasabi lang naman kung ano pa ang ibang salita ng crush, pero parang naririnig ko sa lumang pelikula ay "may pagtingin ako sa iyo"!


----------

